# How much time between cardio and weight training?



## Black_Blade (Feb 29, 2008)

I have been reading about how to time your cardio not immediately before or after weight training...and it leaves me in a bit of a dilemma, for I work shift work, alternate shifts of 6:30 to 2:30 and 2 30 till 10 30.

How much time should you have in between the cardio and weight training that would be sufficient not to adversely effect your training?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 29, 2008)

i usually do my cardio immediatly following my lifting.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Feb 29, 2008)

^ same here. Or, I do cardio for longer duration and higher intensity on days when im not lifting.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 1, 2008)

Pumpedmike said:


> cardio after you train. wait about 10 to 15 minutes



Why wait 10-15 minutes?

for your muscles to tighten up?


----------



## Black_Blade (Mar 1, 2008)

I think it was on the AST Sports website where I read about not doing your cardio immediately before and after, wonder why you shouldn't...your muscles would be warmed up, or lossened up...unless they figure that if you use too much energy on the cardio you will be less intense for weight training, or vise versa if you did cardio afterwards..


----------



## oneovercabin (Mar 1, 2008)

Cardio after lifting if you can for a number of reasons.

I don't think it matters much how long you wait as long as you're properly warmed up when you start.  The bad part about waiting is that you have to spend time warming up again.


----------



## sakbar (Apr 7, 2008)

*Post Workout shake?*



oneovercabin said:


> Cardio after lifting if you can for a number of reasons.
> 
> I don't think it matters much how long you wait as long as you're properly warmed up when you start.  The bad part about waiting is that you have to spend time warming up again.



I take it to mean that one should take Post-workout Shake _immediately after _  weights and _before_ stepping on treadmill? If not, then will not one lose out on the one-hour window period?

Thanks,
Bar


----------

